
Resistance to the Antibiotic of Last Resort Is Silently Spreading - jseliger
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/01/colistin-resistance-spread/512705/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Best-Of-The-Atlantic+%28The+Atlantic+-+Best+Of%29&amp;single_page=true
======
pmiller2
Well, shit. If all antibiotics become useless, so does most of modern
medicine.

~~~
ffggvv
Well, shit. What an insight.

------
aethos
What do we do about this?

~~~
sslayer
Let survival of the fittest play out, as nature meant it to.

~~~
analognoise
Not sure if you're being glib, but this is a misunderstanding of both survival
of the fittest and of nature.

Fitness is an environmental criteria - not one based on strength. A great
example are small adorable dogs; they're certainly not the strongest or
brightest, but because we share an environment and take care of them, they
proliferate.

To say nature means for only strong individuals to survive is missing the
depth of what "survival of the fittest" was meant to encompass.

